# What Happened Near East Canyon?



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

This past saturday we went up to East Canyon (no report cause it wasnt good). On our way back there was a hunter standing off the side of the road waving his hat, so we slowed down to see what he needed, he told us that there was an ambulance and cop just around the corner. Sure enough there they were blocking the north lane. A bunch of motorcycles sat on the opposite side of the road with a fresh oil/gas spill in the road. Off to the right of the road they had a man on a strecher. Did someone get shot, fall of the steep cliffs or get hit by a motorcycle? There were tons of hunters up there so someone has got to know what happned? Is the guy ok?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds like a car accident that involved a tanker crashing.... just a guess by your description.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Where in the heck did the tanker come from? lol I believe it was from one of the motor cycles.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It was a motorcycle accident...KSL has the story dated Oct. 15th.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats crazy I looked all over KSL to find the story and couldnt find it. We drove by just as the first ambulance and cop were accessing the guy. Some of those motorcycle drivers up there are crazy, they drive way to fast for that windy canyon.


----------

